# A little help on Paradise Loop directions?



## redmr2_man

I've done this loop once with a buddy, but there were alot of turns and I wanna double check before we ride this on friday.

I'd like to park at Chrissy Field, and do the loop from there.

And of course, I don't have a gps so this is gunna be lengthy, sorry!

So I took this off of google maps / paradise loop gps tracks, can you tell me if this looks good?

gg to sausalito is straight forward and easy, I can get us there. From there, the main road in sausalito looks like bridgeway, from here we cut on the bike trail through Bothin Marsh preserve, cut through hauke park and onto hamilton drive and head right, under 101 and onto seminary drive, to east strawberry drive, to tiburon blvd / paradise drive all the way through Tiburon. Right on San Clemente drive and left on talmalpais drive, up corte madera drive to a right on camino alto, then left on miller avenue and back to where we started the loop portion of the ride then back up to the GG bridge and done. 



It comes up between 35-40 miles and 1100-1400 feet of climbing, depending on GPS track and data. Do these directions sound good? I'm taking some folks who don't bike much, and they're concerned on the footies and have time constraints.

Appreciate it!

-Adrian


----------



## redmr2_man

er, pretty sure we rode right passed the larkspur ferry building / marin brewing co shopping center place too.

Now I'm confused lol.


----------



## Fogdweller

Ya, you nailed it. On Tiburon Blvd, turn right when you get to the Cove Shopping Center (76 Station), that will put you on the frontage rd out of traffic and also bring you right to Blackie's Pasture where you'll pickup the bike path to downtown Tiburon. Immediate right at the end of the path for back streets (stay along the water) and follow that road.


----------



## ratpick

Yep.. I've done exactly that ride with my wife.

Oh, except I prefer doing the loop in the other direction. If you're still feeling frisky when you get to Tiburon you can do a loop up and around Belevedere (eg lap 6 on this ride).


----------



## redmr2_man

Yeah I've noticed alot of gps tracks do the loop in the opposite direction than what I have. Any reason for this? The way I did it, it was rollers the entire way, and then the small climb up el corte da madera, then a fun descent!

It's also funny that I've seen as low as 1100 footies, and now as high as 2300, for the same 35-40mi loop.

Thanks for the replies though guys! It sounds like they're bailing on the ride, so I might just ride it solo.


----------



## ratpick

I've done it both ways, but I guess I settled on doing it clockwise because you do all the climbing at the start and you have a nice flat ride back to Sausalito at the end of the ride. And the option of Belevedere. Oh, and I keep thinking I want to stop for coffee at some of the cool-looking cafes in Tiburon but I've yet to actually do that 

The downside of clockwise is that it can be into the wind - not such a problem on the rollers (they are fairly well sheltered).

I see plenty doing it in both directions so it's probably just more habit now!


----------



## bob123

*Link to map and cue sheet*

Here's a good map and cue sheet,
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/San-Francisco-Tibiron-Corte-Madera-San-Quentin

That user has posted some other rides that you might find usefull,
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/BuenosAires


----------



## Fogdweller

ratpick said:


> Yep.. I've done exactly that ride with my wife.
> 
> Oh, except I prefer doing the loop in the other direction. If you're still feeling frisky when you get to Tiburon you can do a loop up and around Belevedere (eg lap 6 on this ride).


This is my preferred route as well. Throwing in Strawberry Point adds a few miles and keeps you off of Tiburon Blvd.


----------



## ratpick

Fogdweller said:


> This is my preferred route as well. Throwing in Strawberry Point adds a few miles and keeps you off of Tiburon Blvd.


Yeah.. I used to go onto Tiburon Blvd to make the right turn onto Strawberry Dr but saw the little bridge on Google Maps and checked it out. The steep climb up Harbor Cove Way makes it fun - my wife, not quite as manic a cyclist as me, got up it - I was so proud of her!


----------



## bob123

Funny how tastes vary.

I always ride Blithedale. The ride through Strawberry point is very unrewarding to me. The neighborhood is just boring suburbs (with apologies to any one who lives there).

For a little added climbing I detour through the Marin Headlands. Spetacular views, quiet roads, deer, fox, coyotes, bobcats, otters, occasional mountain lions, hawks, ravens, all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## Fogdweller

ratpick said:


> Yeah.. I used to go onto Tiburon Blvd to make the right turn onto Strawberry Dr but saw the little bridge on Google Maps and checked it out. The steep climb up Harbor Cove Way makes it fun - my wife, not quite as manic a cyclist as me, got up it - I was so proud of her!


Taking people over that wood bridge and walking path lets them know they're riding with a local. We usually blast down harbor and into Tiburon. Not sure why, it's just the direction we've been doing for so many years.


----------



## redmr2_man

I have no doubt we'll find a way to get lost tomorrow  At least we'll both have google maps on our phones, just in case.


----------



## redmr2_man

Rolled through downtown Tiburon and right onto this razor blade! Blew out my rear tire! Tried to stuff the hole with fiber paper but the gap was too big. Demo bikes? in downtown Tiburon had a used set of 700x20 skin-walled vittoria rubinos laying around and offered them up for free (awesome!), so tossed that on to get home. Bad luck, oh well! Directions were great, thanks for the help folks. We went straight on redwood instead of the left on camino alto / corte madera, but quickly realized the mistake. 41.5 miles, and the folks I took that never ride had a great time!










We made up for the blowout with some post-ride brews at Gestalt Haus and Iron Springs Brewery in Fairfax, and then the house made sangria at Whipper Snapper in San Rafael. Life is good 










-Adrian


----------



## hummina shadeeba

I'll be doing the loop tomorrow at a time of your choosing, as long as it's in the morning or afternoon. Anyone and all are welcome. I will be keeping a consistent fast pace and doing two laps going over Camino Alto.
If you're up or down for it texting would be best since I'm on here rarely.
(looking for people to train)
610 416 2650
john


----------



## ancys

bob123 said:


> Funny how tastes vary.
> 
> I always ride Blithedale. The ride through Strawberry point is very unrewarding to me. The neighborhood is just boring suburbs (with apologies to any one who lives there).
> 
> For a little added climbing I detour through the Marin Headlands. Spetacular views, quiet roads, deer, fox, coyotes, bobcats, otters, occasional mountain lions, hawks, ravens, all kinds of good stuff.


We usually blast down harbor and into Tiburon. Not sure why, it's just the direction we've been doing for so many years.


----------



## slow.climber

bob123 said:


> Funny how tastes vary.
> 
> I always ride Blithedale. The ride through Strawberry point is very unrewarding to me. The neighborhood is just boring suburbs (with apologies to any one who lives there).
> 
> For a little added climbing I detour through the Marin Headlands. Spetacular views, quiet roads, deer, fox, coyotes, bobcats, otters, occasional mountain lions, hawks, ravens, all kinds of good stuff.


Same here. We've tried Strawberry Point but don't find it rewarding. So it's a quick blast down Blithedale for us.

We do an out-and-back to either Corte Madera or San Quentin,
San Francisco -> Tiburon -> Paradise Loop -> Corte Madera -> San Quentin at Bikely.com

One of us has a very high value for stopping at Nordstroms' in Corte Madera for one of those iced coffee/smoothie/blendy thinga-ma-what's-it's 

Totally agree about a loop through the headlands being a great way to add a little climbing to an otherwise flat ride. It's always fun trying to spot the wildlife. Haven't seen a mountain lion there for almost two years. They're shy, and not likely to be anywhere near the roads unless it's early morning or late afternoon.
San Francisco -> Hawk Hill Marin Headlands at Bikely.com


----------



## redmr2_man

good to see this thread still active. Took the gf out for a loop from sports basement last week and she enjoyed the full thing...and I didn't get her lost :lol:

She managed a 13mph moving avg, and just stopped a few times to grab a bar / snap pics.

Fun loop! It'd be nice to get out there and hammer 2 laps, but when we're out there, it's usually for dirt.


----------



## redmr2_man

bumpers!

We're gunna be in the area on sunday. Whats the next step up from a headlands + paradise loop without venturing too far out? Perhaps instead of headlands and then towards the bay with a paradise loop, we head coast side. have a link for mill valley / tam?

I've been exploring a bit on strava, but maybe you guys have full routes in mind?

I'm pretty much up for any suggesions. Have about 4-5hrs to kill. Buddy is geared for flats so cat 2's hills might be too much.

the link bob123 posted is nice, but you all might know more

Thanks!


----------



## slow.climber

redmr2_man said:


> I'm pretty much up for any suggesions. Have about 4-5hrs to kill. Buddy is geared for flats so cat 2's hills might be too much.


Other than Paradise loop, it's hard to think of any flat rides around here. The closest thing that I can think of is to head south on Hwy-35 (Skyline) out to Crystal Springs and then either keep going down Canada Road to Woodside, or turn east and ride along the Bay.

San Francisco to Woodside at Bikely.com

San Francisco -> Burlingame -> Foster City at Bikely.com

Foster City -> Edgewood/Canada Rd -> San Mateo -> Foster City (by BuenosAires) at Bikely.com

Kings Mountain Old La Honda Loop at Bikely.com


----------



## redmr2_man

Doesn't have to be flat, just don't think he has the gearing for anything sustained over 10%

Does anyone have a gps link to a headlands + mill valley ride? maybe w/ or w/o tam?

Thanks for the links, we'd really like to stay north/marin based on where we have to be that day. 


Cheers!


----------



## slow.climber

This Route Map for Mt. Tam has a very detailed cue sheet.

To see the cue sheet, click on the 'Show' tab at the top of the route.

Hmmm, weird, the elevations are all off by an order of magnitude. The correct elevations are all a factor of 10 larger than listed on that cue sheet. Bikely's software has been doing strange things since they migrated to a new system.


----------

